# Finally a GOOD diet friendly Dressing....



## Kayelle (May 22, 2010)

We all know that dressings for green salad can really punch a hole in the best diet intentions, and I think the store bought diet dressings are nasty. Ick.
Here's what I came up with.

*Sassy Sweet and Sour Dressing

1 cup Greek style yogurt
1/3 cup Rice Wine Vinegar
2 Tbs. dried onion flakes
2 tsp. Coleman dry mustard
1 tsp. celery seed
1 Tbs. dried parsley
3 packets of Truvia calorie-free sweetener
1 tsp Kosher salt (optional)

Put everything in a jar and shake like crazy.  This has hardly any calories/carbs and can be poured on green salads with abandon. 
It will keep in the fridge as long as the yogurt pull date, and that's a long time!
*


----------



## mollyanne (May 22, 2010)

Sounds a-m-a-z-i-n-g, kayelle! Thanks! One question: Is "greek-style yogurt" the same as that white tahini sauce (cucumber sauce?) that they put on falafal and gyros?

And by the way...I made your "Pretty Beet Salad" and it turned out soooo GREAT! Thank you for that one too! Keep this up and you'll have to do a cookbook


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2010)

Hi Mollyanne!!  Sooooo glad you liked the beet salad!  To answer your question, Greek yogurt is much thicker than regular yogurt, and it's a great thing to keep on hand....I use it exclusively to replace sour cream.  I love the stuff. 
Tahini sauce  has a Greek yogurt base also......I like Tahini sauce to use as a dip for veggies.
Hope your dinner party tonite turns out great!


----------



## mollyanne (May 22, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (May 22, 2010)

Kayelle--this looks great! Do you use fat-free Greek yogurt, or a higher fat level? Would love to try this!

Tim


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2010)

Hi Tim........I use the fat free, I should have mentioned that.  Naturally the higher fat Greek yogurt would work too, and still be *MUCH* lower than a cup of EVOO so often called for in dressings. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2010)

Hi. I just wanted to clarify something  Greek yogurt is regular yogurt that has been drained of the whey, which makes it thicker. So you can make Greek-style yogurt from regular yogurt - put the yogurt in a piece of cheesecloth in a drainer over a bowl and refrigerate for an hour. 

Tzatziki is the Greek sauce made with Greek yogurt, chopped cucumbers, garlic, dill and mint. Tahini is a paste made from pureed sesame seeds (like peanut butter), and tahini sauce is a sauce made with tahini, garlic, lemon juice, olive oil and parsley, served with falafel. hth.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2010)

You are so correct, Gotgarlic.....got my foreign words mixed up. Thanks.


----------



## JGDean (May 27, 2010)

Greek yogurt with green onions or chives is also excellent as a dip for veggies. I substitute it for sour cream all the time.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 27, 2010)

I use the cheesecloth method all the time. We used to call it yogurt cheese but times change. I use it to make french onion chip dip!!!


----------



## bakechef (May 27, 2010)

Yum, this looks fantastic!  I keep greek yogurt around, I love it.  I like a bowl of greek yogurt sprinkled with big chunks of walnut, and drizzled with honey, one of my favorite breakfasts.


----------

